# Book: Your Money or Your Life -Joe Dominguez



## Elk (24 May 2004)

Has anyone read this book .. If so what did you think.  I have it but I havent read it yet ..

www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obi...76-4424632


----------



## temptedd (2 Jun 2004)

So, have you read it yet Elk?


----------



## FM (27 Jun 2004)

*Your Money or Your Life*

Sounds a bit like "Rich Dad, Poor Dad" reading the reviews on Amazon.  Anybody actually read the book?


----------



## piggy (28 Jun 2004)

*Re: Your Money or Your Life*

From reading some of the reviews on Amazon I'm not sure I'd agree that it's a "Rich Dad, Poor Dad" spin off. I read two of those books, 'Retire Young, Retire Rich' and something about property investment. I was a bit of a fan at the time, but in retrospect I'm not so sure how much help they really are to people...except on a motivational level perhaps.


----------



## oilean (28 Jun 2004)

*Re: Your Money or Your Life*

I





> I was a bit of a fan at the time, but in retrospect I'm not so sure how much help they really are to people...except on a motivational level perhaps



I'd agree that these books are more motivational than anything

Lets face it, if it was that easy to get rich, you wouldn't bother to writing about it, you'd do it and sneakoff into the sunset

But I think what they do provide, like AAM, is another insight into situations

I found Robert Kiyosaki insight into PPR and its value very interesting as well ashis view on assets versus liabilities


----------

